# severe back pain



## vickyd

Ladies just wondering if anyone is suffering from constant upper-mid back pain from lifting toddler.. I feel like my upper back is bruised and my shoulders always ache to the point that my mind is wandering to things like cancer! Im hoping this is all a result from lifting my 16 kg toddler but it doesnt seem like anyone else is suffering so much...


----------



## noon_child

I think lifting heavy things is a classic cause of back injury but more commonly in the lower back. Without knowing your lifestyle (activity level, posture etc.) it is hard to give any advice. I have constant upper back pain from a sedentary job and v.little exercise. Worth going to doc even if just to get physio or something.


----------



## eddjanuary10

I get a lot of back pain but I do have fibromialgia too. Excessive exercising or lifting heavy objects makes it worse and when my son was younger he would hate to sit in a buggy so I would have to carry him when he got tired of walking and my back was worse then upper and lower. Massage and heat packs might help alleviate some of the pain, time to relax and warm baths. I love tiger balm for days when it's really annoying, it's a heat rub you can get it online or in some health shops. I doubt its anything serious and will probably sort itself out once your lo doesnt need lifting so much. hope it gets better soon though X


----------



## x__amour

I used to have so much pain in my right side (dominant side) that I had an ultrasound for gallbladder stones. Turns out I was straining myself and needed up hold my LO with both hands. It's better now that she walks.


----------



## vickyd

Thanks ladies!
Im a chemist so im pretty much standing bent over a bench 10 hours a day. I havent been very active since having my lo, but i try to walk at least 30 minutes a day. I dont carry her as much these days but getting her in and out of the cot (she is a bad sleeper) must be doing me harm... Im gonna see a chiropacter next week and if i see no improvement i will defo look more into it. Thanks again for your input!


----------



## Peardrop

Yes, I do. Mine is up around my neck and more on the right - I carry Ollie on my left hip so think the right side is getting strained. He is +18kg!


----------



## tommyg

Why not ask to be checked out just incase?


----------



## Palestrina

I would never think to link back pain to cancer, why would you think that?

For me, I find that restorative yoga has done wonders for all my pain. I would never trust a chiropractor to touch me. I've had some injuries and I found that the best kind of doctor for me is an osteopath, very gentle and holistic. But I don't know if you can find one in Greece, from what I understand osteopaths in europe are not medical doctors, here in the US they are board certified licensed medical doctors.


----------



## vickyd

Palestrina dr. google has linked shoulder and upper back pain with lung cancer...I know i know i shouldnt google but i cant help myself...Also the fact that im a smoker doesnt help things much....

Why wouldn't you trust a chiropracter?? Ive never been so i dont have an opinion, but alot of people swear by them. I dont know if we have osteopaths, i will have to check that out. Do you think a chiropracter might do more harm???


----------



## eddjanuary10

vickyd said:


> Palestrina dr. google has linked shoulder and upper back pain with lung cancer...I know i know i shouldnt google but i cant help myself...Also the fact that im a smoker doesnt help things much....
> 
> Why wouldn't you trust a chiropracter?? Ive never been so i dont have an opinion, but alot of people swear by them. I dont know if we have osteopaths, i will have to check that out. Do you think a chiropracter might do more harm???

Just thought I'd say I highly recommend an osteopath too :thumbup: I have had several block sessions of osteopathy over the years and it has been really helpful for my back pain. I have also tried a session at the chiropractor and whilst I found it to be helpful in that it did relieve the pain it also wasn't something I would do again. The osteopath was more thorough and focused more on why there was pain in the first place & asked me lot's of general questions about my entire health which led to the diagnosis of fibromialgia. I was then treated in a way that was unique to me and it felt more natural and gentle. All the best whatever you chose hope it helps x


----------



## tommyg

I wouldn't trust a chiropractor either. Correct me if i'm wrong but anybody little or no training can call themselves a chiropractor?

It is most likely a pulled muscle or something but get it checked.


----------



## Palestrina

vickyd said:


> Palestrina dr. google has linked shoulder and upper back pain with lung cancer...I know i know i shouldnt google but i cant help myself...Also the fact that im a smoker doesnt help things much....
> 
> Why wouldn't you trust a chiropracter?? Ive never been so i dont have an opinion, but alot of people swear by them. I dont know if we have osteopaths, i will have to check that out. Do you think a chiropracter might do more harm???

Oh I didn't know that about lung cancer. It is best to get checked out then and quit smoking! Did you know that by being a smoker you almost guarantee that your child will grow up to try smoking? You must be careful, because in a country like Greece where there is little respect for the public health laws about smoking it can be quite dangerous. I know, I grew up there.

I won't say that all chiropractors are bad, but the truth is they are not doctors. An osteopath is a doctor, they treat gently and they avoid medicine. In my line of work there are many injuries and I have seen many colleagues who visited chiropractors end up with a few worse injuries. That's just my experience.


----------



## seoj

vickyd said:


> Thanks ladies!
> Im a chemist so im pretty much standing bent over a bench 10 hours a day. I havent been very active since having my lo, but i try to walk at least 30 minutes a day. I dont carry her as much these days but getting her in and out of the cot (she is a bad sleeper) must be doing me harm... Im gonna see a chiropacter next week and if i see no improvement i will defo look more into it. Thanks again for your input!

That is a good plan. If the chiro doesn't help- I would also recommend acupuncture. I suffer from hip, shoulder and knee pain- which were all much worse when LO was smaller and I was holding her more often. If I held her too long my upper back felt like it might give out it hurt so much (even though it didn't hurt before having LO)- I think it's very commen as we tend to shift our positions while holding LO. All that bending over for diaper changes and such too... Best of luck!

btw- I still see a chiropractor for all my pains. It helps keep them in check for sure- it doesn't fix them though- least not for me (but most of mine are from old injuries that never healed right). But I also get a 30mins massage included- and that does a world of good too! I also had Physical Therapy for my shoulder- which did work well... again, still hurts, but much more manageable. For my hip, acupuncture worked best- you just gotta find the right person on any acount. So if you not feeling someone- then try someone else... it's not easy, but with research and time, you'll get there :)


----------



## vickyd

Im going to see the chiro tomorrow, she comes highly recommended and i havent had any luck with the osteopath.

Palestrina my biggest fear is that my daughter starts smoking. In this city everywhere you turn someone is lighting up, the no-smoking in public places law has been completely ignored. i hate being a smoker, i wanna quit everyday. I cant beleive i started smoking again after having quit for almost a year after finding out i was pregnant. Maybe tomorrow will be the day...


----------



## tommyg

Not necessarly true about smokers kids wanting to try it. Many of us were so disgusted with it it put us off for life.


----------



## Palestrina

vickyd said:


> Im going to see the chiro tomorrow, she comes highly recommended and i havent had any luck with the osteopath.
> 
> Palestrina my biggest fear is that my daughter starts smoking. In this city everywhere you turn someone is lighting up, the no-smoking in public places law has been completely ignored. i hate being a smoker, i wanna quit everyday. I cant beleive i started smoking again after having quit for almost a year after finding out i was pregnant. Maybe tomorrow will be the day...

I think it will become easier once the laws start being enforced. The law is you can't smoke in a cafe, but people do it. And when everyone is doing it then everyone else starts doing it too. You don't even have to be a smoker to be exposed to the 2nd hand smoke. It's hard, I know.

Anyway, I strongly recommend doing some yoga - it has helped me so much!


----------

